# My Last tyre Question EVER (I hope).



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Simply this - Are van tyre sidewalls as strong as Camper tyres ?

I'm just concerned that my motorhome is nearly fully loaded 24/7 & I'm worried about sidewall cracking.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My van is also loaded almost up to the limit, maybe a bit over sometimes  

After five years use and 32000 miles I've just changed all four tyres as the fronts were almost done treadwise.
On close inspection and manually flexing the sidewalls there were no traces of cracking on any of the used tyres.
They were Michelin Camping tyres and the sidewalls didn't feel particularly more reinforces than any other tyre.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi phil

I'll answer you ...............







BUY THE CAMPER TYRES, YOU TIGHT A*SE

All my love Jan xx ( Mrs moblee)


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having had 3 major blow outs in the past 5 years and all side wall blow outs on Michelin Camping tyres I doubt they are any different to commercial van tyres.

All tyres had plenty of tread, one was replaced free by Michelin as the beading had blown the other two the outer wall blew on one and the inner on the other.

RD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ply*

Some Camping tyres have 10 plys.

Commercial Van Tyres are mostly 8. But can be 6 or less!.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Moblee Tyres*

If you go to www.mytyres.co.uk

There are a few Manufacturers who make the 215/75/16's you want in 116 Load Index.

But they are not cheap for a decent Brand.

Toyo's are around £100.

TM


----------

